# Mini Meow: What Are Miniature Cats?



## Administrator (Apr 22, 2010)

*Did you know that there’s such a thing as miniature cats? Before choosing one of these mini kitties, read up on the big facts, tips and scams.*

 In addition to their over-the-top level of cuteness, kittens are adored because they’re so tiny. So it’s no wonder that many people are interested in miniature cats, or cats that remain small their entire lives.
These breeds can be sorted into the categories of miniature, dwarf, and teacup. Bear in mind that the selective breeding necessary for these types of cats is a highly controversial issue. Reputable breeders who sell these cats should be able to ensure that the animals are healthy, and inbreeding should be avoided as well.


Read the rest of the article here at Petguide.com.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The cats don't benefit from this manipulation in any way. It sounds like it might be fatal or cause deformities in many cases.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have one cat that nature decreed was going to be small - but there's small and there's small. I feel really uncomfortable of this sort of manipulation of genes that is done for human pleasure and not for the benefit of the animals.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This kind of 'breeding' always worries me...it all about monetary gain...Not about IMPROVING the HEALTH of the Breed...

We, as humans, have created all kinds of Internal Health problems, for animals, because of worrying about the Outside of the animal only!!
Dogs, Cats, Horses, etc...

Animals, that once were Robust, and Healthy, now have Genetic defects...
Because of our breeding programs!

Is ALL breeding wrong? I don't think so, IF, the breeding is to Improve the Health, of the breed!
If it's only done, for the Outside Appearances...Then it most certainly, is Wrong...in my book...
Sharon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There go my chances of having a teacup calico. Or an actual pocket panther.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> There go my chances of having a teacup calico. Or an actual pocket panther.


Anything smaller than a Real Panther, is a MINI!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh I just love, love, love small cats! How I wish my two were naturally smaller, but they are both about 10 lbs, average weight.

I wanted a Munchkin before, but when I read more about how incapable it is of jumping because of it's shortened legs, I was no longer interested (they were bred this way on purpose, I think...) Then I saw a Singapura, and loved how it looked too. The downside is that momcats have to do a cesarean to properly deliver their babies! And those cats have a tendency to get into everything you're doing, lol. I think I'm rather happy with my two now. Grass is greener on my side!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess my girls _are_ kinda small, Cali is 7.8 lbs., Charlee is 8.02 lbs. and Cleo is 8.42 lbs.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't care for the whole idea of purposely deforming an animal to create a breed.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Marie, if Cali and Cleo got an ultra short cut, I bet they'd _look_ smaller!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They'd look SOOO tiny!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marie,
:what: I can't even imagine, your girls without those luscious coats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, it was TC's thought, not mine! When Cinderella had just her little tummy shaved for an ultrasound, she was soooooo tiny! That little girl was ALL fur!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of taking animals too far away from their natural form. One of the things I love about cats is that they aren't greatly different from their wild relatives.

The smallest cat I've ever had was about 7 pounds. She was born feral and found rummaging through a relative's garbage can at just 7 or 8 weeks of age, which no doubt partly explained her small size. I've seen full grown cats in the 5 or 6 pound range, but apart from two Singapuras at a cat show they were mostly former ferals who didn't get enough nutrition early in life. 

Honestly, a 10 pound animal is really not very big. If it were a dog it would be considered a "toy" breed, so why make it even smaller?

Dogs are more "plastic" than cats, but even they have problems when they're too small - crowded teeth, collapsed tracheas, housebreaking difficulties.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's a true wild cat that is about 3 pounds full grown. I don't know if anyone has ever tried to cross them with domestic cats.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rusty-spotted_cat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hardly any left, how sad. 



> *How rare is this cat ? *The International Species Information Service lists 36 worldwide, with 7 being in the U.S. There are 0 living on Easy Street.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

This makes me very sad... the things humans will do for money...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Nuliajuk,
Thank you for sharing that link, what a beautiful little cat, and how sad, it's on the 'Vulnerable' list...
Sharon


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Another beautiful animal that may end up only living on in zoos.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I remember seeing a picture of a Munchkin cat and thought it was adorable. I was actually interested in them when I was first looking for a cat, until I read about how they're bred and how unhealthy they can be... it's just sad. Such an unnecessary and risky thing to breed for... but then again, I feel that way about all "teacup", "munchkin", etc. breeders.

Funnily enough, my Ellie ended up being my own "munchkin" cat of sorts. She's only 7.5 pounds full grown and her legs are so short and stocky, that when her fur is long she looks like a little midget kitty. :lol: When she gets scared (usually because someone comes to the door), she literally looks like a little ferret running away because she runs _so_ close to the ground... it's hilarious!


----------

